# Upcoming Surgery, still no endo doc?



## VenusElon (Oct 24, 2012)

I have my TT on Jan. 28, the left side is cancerous, and the right side is large. My primary doc sent me for ultrasound and biopsy, then I saw ENT to schedule surgery, will see him again on 1/22 for pre-op bloodwork, and surgery on 1/28. I've never seen an endo and no one has mentioned it. Will I need to see one?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I've never seen an endo, and my cancer was first seen 2 years ago. My Primary Care Physician offered to manage my thyroid meds, but since my radiation oncologist's office seems to know more about this stuff, I'm sticking with them for now.

Unless you have a more complicated case, perhaps with Graves or Hashi's (and/or other autoimmune issues), I doubt you'll need to see an endo.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think you need to see one either. If I had stuck just with my surgeon (I self-referred to an endo) things would have gone much smoother.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I only saw an endo prior to my TT.

Post TT I have worked with primary care physicians - it took me several as most wanted to dose me on TSH but that was also true of the endo I did see in the beginning.

You need to find a doctor willing to test you every time on FT-4 and FT-3 and who also listens to how you feel when deciding on doses.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

VenusElon said:


> I have my TT on Jan. 28, the left side is cancerous, and the right side is large. My primary doc sent me for ultrasound and biopsy, then I saw ENT to schedule surgery, will see him again on 1/22 for pre-op bloodwork, and surgery on 1/28. I've never seen an endo and no one has mentioned it. Will I need to see one?


You will need a doctor to follow up with Rx'ing your thyroxine replacement, doing the proper labs and so on.

You don't necessarily need an endo for this. You just need someone who understands your situation and the fact that you probably will need to keep your TSH suppressed since you do have cancer of the thyroid.

I am sorry this is taking place in your life but you will be glad to have it out. That is the first step in the right direction for sure!

We will be here for you at all times!


----------

